# قنبلة صلاح زيتون (عمارة القرن العشرين)



## معماري من طين (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم...
انا يمكن مش لية حق اوضه هذا الكتاب ولكني امتكله و قد اصريت ان يحصل المنتدي على نسخة للاطلاع ...
سامحوني يا جماعة
تحياتي لكم 
كتاب عمارة القرن العشرين للمهندس المعماري المتألق صلاح زيتون (دراسة تحليلية)


https://www.yousendit.com/download/Y2orb3BFdVVKV05jR0E9PQ


----------



## ايهاب نصر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يأخى ولكن ممكن تضعه على موقع اخر ده فيه مشكله


----------



## معماري من طين (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الوصلة بخير ... انا جربتها


----------



## معماري من طين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

واضح ان مافي حد مهتم
بس انا عن نفسي مهتم بيه جدا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم ،، يظهر أن الوصلة لا تعمل ، لقد حاولت عدة مرات ، ولم تظهر معي ،، ربما تكون لدي مشكلة ، فإذا كنت تعرف حلها فأبلغنا بها ، أو ان تحاول وضع الكتاب على موقع رفع آخر ، لأننا كلنا نرغب في الاطلاع عليه. هناك معلومات عن المعماري صلاح زيتون موجودة على هذا الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18202-3.html

وللجميع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## معماري من طين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=4723bb4 

http://www.zshare.net/download/503806336458b60f/
عدد اثنين لينك للتحميل ايضا...
شكرا لك اخي فيصل الشريف
و لكن هل بسؤال ... لماذا تؤخد بعض المواضيع بجدية اكبر من حجمها و لكن البعض و الذي اراه مهما لا يؤخذ كذلك؟
ايضا هل يمكن ان نثبت قسم للكتب و المراجع ,قسم للمجلات,قسم مشاريع,قسم مسابقات,قسم نقاش و قسم للتساؤلات حتى لا ينتهي بينا الامر في متاهة دائرية..
و لكم جزيل الاحترام و التوفيق في المنتدي..
و شكرا
معماري من طين


----------



## قلب جرئ (31 مارس 2009)

بجد تسلم ايدك والف شكر علي الكتاب القيم بس للاسف انا حاولت احمله منفعش فلو في تعب ممكن تنزله مرة اخري و الف شكر الك مرة اخرى


----------



## ميدو وليد (1 أبريل 2009)

alf shokor ya kebeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## قلب جرئ (3 أبريل 2009)

طيب اظاهر ان في مشكلة عندي ممكن تقول لي كيفية التحميل لاني بجد نفسي اقرا هذا الكتاب 
ولك الف شكر


----------



## قلب جرئ (14 أبريل 2009)

متشكر جدا علي هذا التعاون


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 أبريل 2009)

--- جازاك الله خيراً ---


----------



## مايزنر (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخ معماري من طين، ولكن الملف قد انتهت مدة استضافته في الموقع، أرجو منك رفعه على موقع آخر مثل 4sheared كي نستطيع تحميله...
مع الشكر الجزيل مقدماً


----------



## معماري من طين (15 أبريل 2009)

http://www.yousendit.com/download/dVlyTkF0UnFtUUdGa1E9PQ

اللينك الجديده


----------



## arch.heba (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل دخلت علي الموقع لتحميل كتاب الدكتور صلاح زيتون ولكن مده صلاحية الملف انتهت ارجو اعادة تحميلة جزاك الله خيرا 
واذا كان من الممكن اي معلومات بخصوص العلاقة بين العمارة والموسيقي 
وشكرا


----------



## heguehm (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يأخى Merci Beaucoup


----------



## arch.heba (7 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل معماري من طين دخلت علي الموقع لتحميل كتاب الدكتور صلاح زيتون ولكن مده صلاحية الملف انتهت ارجو اعادة تحميلة جزاك الله خيرا 
واذا كان من الممكن اي معلومات بخصوص العلاقة بين العمارة والموسيقي 
وشكرا*​


----------



## arch.heba (7 مايو 2009)

وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل معماري من طين دخلت علي الموقع لتحميل كتاب الدكتور صلاح زيتون ولكن مده صلاحية الملف انتهت ارجو اعادة تحميلة جزاك الله خيرا 
واذا كان من الممكن اي معلومات بخصوص العلاقة بين العمارة والموسيقي 
وشكرا


----------



## عاطف أبو القاسم (8 مايو 2009)

*مهتمين يا سيدي*

أخي العزيز

شكرا على الكتاب و لا تنظر الى عدم اهتمام البعض. و اعلم ان اكثر الناس ليسوا مهتمين بالرد و إن استفادوا مما قدمته. أحتسب أجرك على الله فقط و لا تنظر للناس

جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## أنا معماري قديم (8 مايو 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله فيك 
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معماري من طين (9 مايو 2009)

اللينك الجديد
__________ __________ ______________.rar - 7.54MB
معماري من طين


----------



## معماري من طين (9 مايو 2009)

هناك علاقة محسوبة بين العمارة والموسيقى, فاذا كانت الموسيقى هي ترجمان العاطفة, فتلك العاطفة قد انعكست على الطابع المعماري وفنون بنائه وتشكيل طرازه.

موسيقى القبائل البدائية والشعوب الهمجية التي تتمثل في دقات الطبول ذات التكرار المتجانس تنعكس على مبانيها وطابعها البدائي او أكواخها المتماثلة والمتراصة بغير توافق او تجانس والموسيقى الريفية في كل بلد والتي تتسم ببساطة ألحانها ورتابة أنغامها التي تنتمي الى الطبيعة الحية وتنبت من ارضها نجد لها انعكاسا على مبانيها التي تتميز بالبساطة والهدوء وبمواد بنائها التي استمدتها من الطبيعة المحيطة بها.‏

والموسيقى العربية ذات الانغام المتجانسة والتكرار المستمر للنغمات الاصلية وخلفيتها يمكن قراءتها او الاستماع اليها بسهولة على واجهات مباني الطراز العربي اي التكرار السطحي المستمر بالنسبة للعقود والزخارف, ان تغير شخصية العمارة العربية من بلد الى آخر وتغير شكل العقود والقباب, قد وجد له تماثلا في تغير شخصية الموسيقى المعاصرة له .‏

والموسيقى الكلاسيكية في كل بلد بما فيها من تعقيد او بساطة, وسطحية او عمق, وجدت لها انعكاسا صريحا على العمارة التي عاصرتها وانطبعت الحانها وانغامها على واجهات المباني وزخارفها ونسب تكوينها فالعلاقة بين موسيقى الاوبرا الايطالية وطراز عمارة الرينساس الايطالي, او الاوبرا الالمانية والعمارة الالمانية, او الفرنسية التي صاحبت عمارة العصر, تؤكد ان موسيقى كل بلد من تلك البلاد ما هي الا لغة العمارة نفسها, او انها تجمدت لتشكل الطراز.‏

ان تلك العلاقة يمكن كشفها بوضوح في العلاقة بين الطرز المعمارية الهندية والصينية القديمة منها والحديثة وتطور العلاقة معهاان هناك علاقة ابعد من ذلك امكن تأكيدها, وهي العلاقة بين اشكال الآلات الموسيقية في كل عصر من العصور وعلاقتها بطراز المباني كالعود العربي والقباب, والآلات الوترية الفرعونية وزخارف الطرز الفرعونية, او البيانو وطر الرينسانس.. الخ ..‏

ان كل تطور في العمارة وطابعها, سجلته ألحان الموسيقى وطابعها فكلما اندمجت ثقافات الشعوب ببعضها ظهر ذلك في طابع موسيقاها, وها هي العمارة العالمية الحديثة التي بدأت تحتل مكانها في مختلف البلاد وجدت لها صدى في الموسيقى العالمية المعاصرة, وتتقارب مع تقارب مدنية وثقافة الشعوب.‏

لقد نجح البعض في الكشف عن العلاقة بين العمارة وانواع الرقص الذي انطبعت حركاته وازياؤه في مختلف العصور بكل من الالحان الموسيقية والطرز المعمارية.‏

ولم يخطئ سالفسبرج عندما قال ان العمارة مرآة عادات المجتمع وتقاليده فالمسكن هو مأوى المجتمع الصغير, او العائلة التي تحدد كيانها مجموعة من العادات والتقاليد التي تسيطر على حياتها وتشكل كل ما يحيط بها ويعمل على خدمتها داخل ذلك المأوى من اشكال الحجرات وما يؤديه كل منها, وقطع الاثاث, او اجهزة الخدمات وادوات المعيشة, كما نرى ان احساس المجتمع الصغير بفنون الحياة ينعكس على وسائل الرفاهية وتجميل المسكن من زخارف ولوحات وستائر ومعلقات واجهزة للاضاءة, بينما يعبر خارجه عن طراز المجتمع الخارجي, او علاقة المجتمع الصغير بالمجتمع الكبير او الحياة العامة.‏

اما المتوازيات التي ينعكس عليها الطراز المعماري فهي العادات والتقاليد وما يرتبط بها من ازياء للملبس واثاث للمسكن وكماليات للمعيشة ووسائل النقل والانتقال والترفيه ثم الفنون الشعبية من موسيقى ورقص وغناء, والفنون الجميلة من نحت ورسم وتصوير, وآداب الشعوب على اختلاف انواعها.‏

فطراز العمارة هو التعبير الصادق عن تلك المتوازيات والمؤثرات في وقت واحد او ما يعبر عنه بشخصية المجتمع .‏ 
م-ن-ق-و-ل


----------



## talaat_56 (10 مايو 2009)

مشكور بس فين الملف ؟ لايوجد اى وصلة شغالة


----------



## Dr. Naima (11 مايو 2009)

الكتاب الموجود في الرابط يفتقد بعض أجزاء نصه هل بالإمكان الحصول عليه املا؟ و هل ترجم للإنجليزي؟


----------



## arch.heba (24 مايو 2009)

هو مافيش حد بيرد في الموقع ده علي حد ليه


----------



## arch.heba (27 مايو 2009)

شكرااخي الفاضل معماري من طين علي تلك المقدمة الجميلة . ولكن الرابط الي ارسلته لتحميل الكتاب لايعمل , وكذلك اذاكان من الممكن ان تدلنى على كتب توضح العلاقة بين الموسيق


----------



## yaya33adf (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي اوي اوي بس يا ريت ترفعة علي لينك تاني لان كل اللينكات مش شغالة 
و انا محتاجة الكتاب ضروري اوي


----------



## alaa adel (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد شكرا كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## معماري من طين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اسف يا جماعة على التأخير
عمارة القرن العشرين.rar
دي اللينك الجديدة


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو أعادة الملف


----------



## كريم الشاذلي (14 يناير 2010)

أشكرك على الكتاب القيم ومشاركاتك المميزة
كما اشكرك على متابعتك المستمرة للموضوح وحرصك على تحديث روابط التحميل حتى يستفيد منه الزملاء بشكل مستمر

وأتمنى من المشرفين تعديل المشاركات التي تحتوي على روابط للتحميل تم تغييرها
ووضع الرابط الجديد في الصفحة الأولى توفيرا للمشقة والبحث بين الصفحات وشكرا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور ...جزيتم خيرا


----------



## ashrafnasr (8 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكرا جدا اخي الحبيب لكن الملف مش موجود


----------



## ahmed_d (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
نامل اعاده رفع الملف لانه غير موجود


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2010)

معماري من طين قال:


> اسف يا جماعة على التأخير
> عمارة القرن العشرين.rar
> دي اللينك الجديدة


 

مشكور...تم أنزال الملف من الرابط


----------

